# Is it Enough?



## wahoo (May 27, 2013)

Hi There

Really sorry to ask silly questions, but would welcome feedback from people actually living in SA.

We are intending to move to SA in July from the UK. I have been offered a job in Johannesburg, which on paper appears to be well paid, but not sure about the cost of living. We have two kids, both at primary school.

Salary is around, R85,000 plus medical, car and petrol. Is this enough to live on in a safe area, with only one of us working initially? 

Thanks

Graham


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I can give you context on my living costs here in Cape Town. 

We live in a 4 bedroom 2 car garage house on the ocean front - we pay R22000 a month. Our neighborhood has 24 hours patrolling guards. 
Electricity is costing us approximately R2500 a month. 
We don't have a car payment. 
My kid's montessori daycare tuition is R1750 
Gas is about R600 a tank
Health Insurance - R5000 a month

There are other bills - water, cell phone , internet ( R2000 a month for 2 10 meg lines uncapped)

I dare say you should be fine on 82k a month.


----------



## wahoo (May 27, 2013)

Many Thanks


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

We have had questions where people have asked if R85,000 a year would be enough! You will be more then fine on that amount.


----------



## wahoo (May 27, 2013)

2fargone said:


> We have had questions where people have asked if R85,000 a year would be enough! You will be more then fine on that amount.


Many Thanks for the response.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Just a bit of advice Wahoo - If possible - get paid in your foreign account - then wire yourself only what you need. Getting money out of SA isn't the easiest thing to do


----------



## wahoo (May 27, 2013)

MissGlobal said:


> Just a bit of advice Wahoo - If possible - get paid in your foreign account - then wire yourself only what you need. Getting money out of SA isn't the easiest thing to do


Many thanks for the advice, but... Not sure if there would be much spare to ship out. Say 60k after tax, from my calcs. 20k for rent, 10k for schools, 5k for a car for my wife, 6k for groceries, 3k petrol for my wife, 2k electricity, sports, clubs, horse riding. telephone, broadband etc etc., so quite worried about costs

Hoping to make money in bonuses etc.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

wahoo said:


> Many thanks for the advice, but... Not sure if there would be much spare to ship out. Say 60k after tax, from my calcs. 20k for rent, 10k for schools, 5k for a car for my wife, 6k for groceries, 3k petrol for my wife, 2k electricity, sports, clubs, horse riding. telephone, broadband etc etc., so quite worried about costs
> 
> Hoping to make money in bonuses etc.


You could really make your money last if you cut down on some cost. How many bedrooms do you need? R20,000 is a lot to pay for rent. R6,000 for groceries? How many people are you feeding? And R3,000 for gas for you wife? Unless she will have a SUV or drive a lot she wont need that much a tank cost on average R600 to R750 depending on the type of car. Find stuff to do for free!


----------



## wahoo (May 27, 2013)

2fargone said:


> You could really make your money last if you cut down on some cost. How many bedrooms do you need? R20,000 is a lot to pay for rent. R6,000 for groceries? How many people are you feeding? And R3,000 for gas for you wife? Unless she will have a SUV or drive a lot she wont need that much a tank cost on average R600 to R750 depending on the type of car. Find stuff to do for free!


Thanks for the reply. I am really looking at worst case scenario I suppose. We were in SA for two weeks over Easter and everything seemed to be really costly. As for rental cost, we are looking at an Estate called Midstream, as it appears really safe and family friendly and the cost for a three bed house seems to go from about 14k to about 26k, so I took an average. I thought petrol would be more per month, based on a 60 litre tank, which is what I currently have, but I suppose that my wife would not be driving too far, nor would she be driving a big car, so maybe I am erring on the side of caution. 

We are coming at this pretty blind unfortunately.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Wahoo,

I've been here 6 years and I have noticed the prices have really gone up! Food, rent, clothing. Always good to be prepared and do your homework.


----------



## wahoo (May 27, 2013)

Many thanks for the feedback. Would be interested in your thoughts on Midstream.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't know why there is a big discussion around the R85K. This salary is in the top 0,3% of South Africans.

Also, a house with 4 bedrooms on the beach front is perhaps R22,000. There are 4 bedrooms houses available for R12,000. There are some in my housing complex that are really beautiful and we're very safe and comfortable here, close to shops, schools and sea (West Coast).

I'd rather live on the beach front too, but I'm just saying that it's easy to survive on R85K, wherever in SA you live. It just depends on your choices.

Good luck and well done on the job offer!


----------



## wahoo (May 27, 2013)

Many that for the response. I am really comforted by the responses here as I am really concerned about giving up a real good lifestyle without being sure that I can support my family on the other side.

Thanks


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Wahoo I think you are guesstimating appropriately. 

I actually pay 22k a month in rent - but it's for a 4 bedroom beachfront home in a guarded neighborhood. Your gas estimate is a bit high and the food - but it all depends on what you buy and where.

Don't forget utilities , phone and Internet. Since I work remotely my 2 10-meg uncapped adsl lines cost me R2700 a month!! Unfortunately for me - Internet speeds and stability is critical for us to be able to do work.

Car insurance for us is about R500 a month. I find electricity to be quite expensive. We are spending about R2000 a month . It just all depends. I have a friend in studio apartment for only 3900 rand a month. I also saw houses at 35000 rand a month in our area. You will pay a premium to live in a secure estate. Oh and my armed response - about 350 rand a month.


----------



## wahoo (May 27, 2013)

Many Thanks for taking the time to respond. Much appreciated.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, it is very different depending on so many factors.

@MissGlobal - Car insurance only R500! Who do you use? Did you mean to say R5000?


----------



## wahoo (May 27, 2013)

Hi. Many thanks. Really appreciate all of the responses. So, looks like we're heading out in July, so would be great to know if anyone lives in the Midstream are with young kids. Ours are 8 and 1, so would appreciate suggestions re. Schools, clubs etc.

Thanks


----------



## wahoo (May 27, 2013)

Many Thanks for the response.


----------

